# rc racing in wooster!!!



## slider5 (Sep 20, 2008)

at the Wooster Armory. they said they will rent it out to anyone who wants to have rc races their. meeting tomarrow discussion on a club,on what
classes to run, rules,point system for racing. saturday april 11 1:30 pm


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Any updates? What days? What classes?


----------

